# Racism?  Or Crybaby bullshit?  You be the judge.



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2010)

Hallmark Yanks Card After Complaints of Slur Against Black Women


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2010)

NAACP are a bunch of shit stirring slack jawed faggots. I hate their guts. They are just as bad as the KKK in keeping Americans divided by race.  

Much like labor unions, there was a time when the NAACP was needed, but now they are no longer needed, and cause much much more harm than good. 

Anybody who is offended by that card is a fucking loser.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 12, 2010)

The Naacp is full of shit ..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

Apparently, someone has forgotten what real racism is.

What a bunch of fucking morons.  I've said it before, I'll say it again: No one tries harder to keep racism alive like blacks do.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

By Hugh Collins, AOL News   
(June 12) -- Hallmark has pulled one of its graduation cards off the shelves after the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People complained that it used racial stereotypes and contained an abusive slur aimed at black women. 

The card's micro speaker has two Hallmark characters, Hoops and Yoyo, bantering about how the graduate is going to dominate the universe. 

They tell the planets to "watch your back" and issue a stern warning to "ominous" black _holes._ 

That's where the NAACP got angry. They say that the audio sounds more like "black whores," and that card is implying that black women are not as capable or as powerful as their white counterparts.

"It's passive intent aggressively stated in a way that makes African-Americans feel insulted," Olivia Verrett, president of the Carson-Torrance branch of the NAACP in California told local news site The Daily Breeze. 

The card is saying that "I (as a black woman) am below class, and feel as though I can run the universe, but I'm not going to run the universe because I have to watch my back," Verrett said.

Hallmark has acted swiftly. They told all their franchises to pull the card from their shelves, and destroyed their inventory of the card. 

Still, the greeting-card company denies that there is any kind of racial subtext to the card, which has been on sale for three years.

Spokesman Steve Doyal insisted that *it is simply a light-hearted message about graduates feeling so powerful they can dominate the universe -- even matter-devouring black holes.*

"The intent here is to say that this graduate is not afraid of anything," Doyal told a local ABC affiliate. 

The NAACP disagrees. It's calling for a formal apology. "I think Hallmark owes an apology," Carson City Councilwoman Lula Davis-Holmes, a member of the NAACP, told The Daily Breeze. "People are outraged."

###

Ridiculous. I love "Hoops and Yoyo" and believe this is a clear example of someone drawing a conclusion that has absolutely no merit.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The NAACP disagrees. It's calling for a formal apology. "I think Hallmark owes an apology,"



I'm not Hallmark, but here's an apology: We're sorry we ever brought you over to pick cotton.  

There, feel better?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the NAACP is bored.  This was obviously not racist, and they know it.  Just a way to get headlines....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 12, 2010)

KelJu said:


> NAACP are a bunch of shit stirring slack jawed faggots. I hate their guts. They are just as bad as the KKK in keeping Americans divided by race.
> 
> Much like labor unions, there was a time when the NAACP was needed, but now they are no longer needed, and cause much much more harm than good.
> 
> Anybody who is offended by that card is a fucking loser.


 
thats how they keep the money coming in...


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 12, 2010)

In other ridiculous news spike lee casts denzel washington to play abe lincoln in an effort to "have a realistic portrayal of the 16th president"


----------



## maniclion (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like they aren't seeing the action they expected when a half black president came in so they're taking out their frustrations on 2 harmless cartoon characters.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> In other ridiculous news spike lee casts denzel washington to play abe lincoln in an effort to "have a realistic portrayal of the 16th president"



You're joking, right?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm not Hallmark, but here's an apology: We're sorry we ever brought you over to pick cotton.
> 
> There, feel better?


 
Astoundingly, I do. Thanks DOMS!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2010)

what about if you hear on the news a mother and son were stabbing each  other over a cheeseburger and you're not surprised they are black? is  that racist or just the way the fucking world is. you are RIGHT btw but  it's not politically right to draw the right conclusion.


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2010)

.....


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You're joking, right?



Yes DOMS. I'm joking. I love that there was doubt in your mind though


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Yes DOMS. I'm joking. I love that there was doubt in your mind though



In this day and age where recasting white roles to black roles is the norm, are you surprised?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm not Hallmark, but here's an apology: We're sorry we ever brought you over to pick cotton.
> 
> There, feel better?


 
Yeah? So where's the return ticket, huh?

Answer me goddam it!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Yeah? So where's the return ticket, huh?
> 
> Answer me goddam it!!!!



The best bit that I've ever read on the issue of slavery and recompense:

"Obviously all the people actually involved are dead now so there is nothing I can do for them so it's their ancestors I feel I must recompense.

I have a simple formula, all we need to do it work out the average yearly income of African Americans and the average income of Africans to get a figure of how much worse off the African Americans are. Then multilply that by the average lifespan of an African American and the number of them who can prove their ancestors were slaves.

I'll accept payment in gold bullion."


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 12, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> In other ridiculous news spike lee casts denzel washington to play abe lincoln in an effort to "have a realistic portrayal of the 16th president"


Your kidding right? 
I should read the whole thread..but black is in..


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2010)

Rorschach's Journal June 12th: Seems my theory is correct when 2 entity's no longer fit a function they can cancel one another out.  Booked the Annual Conferences of the Imperial Klans of America, Knight's of the KKK and NAACP all on the same day, in opposing conference rooms....  Problem has resolved itself .┐┌.


----------



## SYN (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh my fucking god.  These people can   any five year old with a hearing disorder can tell it says holes.  I can clearly understand it, even with my shitty laptop speakers and the tv in the background.  Fucking naggers.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

SYN said:


> Oh my fucking god.  These people can   any five year old with a hearing disorder can tell it says holes.  I can clearly understand it, even with my shitty laptop speakers and the tv in the background.  *Fucking naggers*.



This is the only full version that I could find on YouTube.






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 13, 2010)

DOMS said:


> In this day and age where recasting white roles to black roles is the norm, are you surprised?



No, but I kind of love that my angry retarded sarcasm is so believable. you aren't the only one who questioned if this was valid or not.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 13, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Your kidding right?
> I should read the whole thread..but black is in..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> No, but I kind of love that my angry retarded sarcasm is so believable. you aren't the only one who questioned if this was valid or not.



Wild Wild West

black Spider-man

black Nick Fury

And you thought it was a joke.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 13, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> In other ridiculous news spike lee casts denzel washington to play abe lincoln in an effort to "have a realistic portrayal of the 16th president"



Dude, this got me too.  I had a google window open before I finished the thread.

Reps.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Wild Wild West
> 
> black Spider-man
> 
> ...



I thought there was talk of an African American Jimmy Olsen in the Superman reboot at one point.

Supes had a black suit for a time, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I thought there was talk of an African American Jimmy Olsen in the Superman reboot at one point.
> 
> Supes had a black suit for a time, too.



Look, an African American!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Look, an African American!



True.* 

"Maria Teresa Thierstein Simões Ferreira was born to Portuguese parents in *Mozambique*, at the time a Portuguese colony," according to her Wiki page.

She's married to John Kerry and has her American citizenship.

*Or is it? Portuguese American? If Mozambique was a Portuguese colony when she was born...

Never mind.

Who's that actress from "Monster"?

Charlize Theron!

She's South African and became an American citizen in 2007.





Is she holding a plunger in her hand?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2010)

curt, see the nose to the right? she's holding that dog's toy.
















the handle part helps you throw it further.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

It must annoy you in the US having to put up with this constant flow of people pulling the race card over silly things. It all seems so unbalanced too, like in the NFL there is a big deal made over the fact whites dominate the QB position, yet it is perfectly fine for blacks to totally dominate the running back position. I cant understand it!?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> It must annoy you in the US having to put up with this constant flow of people pulling the race card over silly things. It all seems so unbalanced too, like in the NFL there is a big deal made over the fact whites dominate the QB position, yet it is perfectly fine for blacks to totally dominate the running back position. I cant understand it!?



Neither can most people here. It is absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> It must annoy you in the US having to put up with this constant flow of people pulling the race card over silly things. It all seems so unbalanced too, like in the NFL there is a big deal made over the fact whites dominate the QB position, yet it is perfectly fine for blacks to totally dominate the running back position. I cant understand it!?



They figured out that white Americans care about other people.  Hence the end of slavery and segregation.  However, instead of being happy about it, and becoming productive members of society; they've decided to milk it for all it's worth and blame anyone else for the shit they do.


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2010)

More proof black peoples  brains hurt when science or the creation of the wheel is mentioned.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> curt, see the nose to the right? *she's holding that dog's toy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Aaaah!_ Cool. 

I missed those pics and definitely didn't recognize it as a dog toy in the image I posted. Thank you!



davegmb said:


> It must annoy you in the US having to put up with this *constant flow of people pulling the race card over silly things. *



Doesn't have an impact on my life overall, but I _do _get annoyed by stupid things and this _Hallmark must apologize_ crap is a very *stupid *thing, imo.



DOMS said:


> They figured out that white Americans care about other people.  Hence the end of slavery and segregation.  However, instead of being happy about it, and becoming productive members of society; *they've* decided to milk it for all it's worth and blame anyone else for the shit they do.



_Some _people, yes, but not everyone. 

Being a jerk spans race, religion, age, color, creed, gender, handicap, sexual orientation, and more.

Wait, _wtf is creed?_

2. A system of belief, principles, or opinions

Ah, thank you, Google.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> NAACP are a bunch of shit stirring slack jawed faggots. I hate their guts. They are just as bad as the KKK in keeping Americans divided by race.
> 
> Much like labor unions, there was a time when the NAACP was needed, but now they are no longer needed, and cause much much more harm than good.
> 
> Anybody who is offended by that card is a fucking loser.



Repped.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> More proof black peoples  brains hurt when science or the creation of the wheel is mentioned.



I have no idea why, in the context of the solar system, they would think the word was "black whores" rather than "black holes".

Fucking morons. If the card has been available for 3 years i refuse to believe they are the first black people to buy it.

They're the worst kind of racists - they're playing the victims, when its them who're adhering to an outdated stereotype that white people have a racist agenda.
*
I'm not a racist, and i find it racist to assume i am one. Who the fuck do i sue?*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> who're



_What did you..._

*Where's my attorney?!*


----------



## ROID (Jun 14, 2010)

I slept with a black women one time. She walked away quickly.

BLACK POWER you fucking honkies


----------



## maniclion (Jun 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> I slept with a black women one time. She walked away quickly.
> 
> BLACK POWER you fucking honkies


I lost my virginity to a brown-skinned girl, had sex with 3 more....not to mention my grandmother was a Kahlua colored voodoo woman....I visited her house one time she had crystals hanging in the windows and trinkets on shelves all over her house.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 14, 2010)

Outrageous... Hallmark should have stood their ground and kept the card.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

^Part of me agrees with that, but it's a _greeting card_ company. 

Happy, happy, joy, joy, right? 

There's no room for ticking people off or feeding public discontent. I can see that they'd choose to wipe that card out of their inventory and be sensitive to the concerns of their customers however unfounded they might seem to some.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2010)

Greeting card or not, they need to RIDICULE the accusation.  I dont hear "whores" at all, even while listening for it.  I think they can sue (or counter sue) for making false claims.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Greeting card or not, they need to RIDICULE the accusation.  I dont hear "whores" at all, even while listening for it.  I think they can sue (or counter sue) for making false claims.


wHY THE HOLES GOTTA BE BLACK FOR!  Why can't they be dark complected(sic) or Vacuumanal Holes(sic)....and why they gotta be HOLES, sounds too close to HO's, men always gotta be saying women suck at everything or somethin?  And using derogatorified termanations(sic) ......


----------



## KelJu (Jun 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Greeting card or not, they need to RIDICULE the accusation.  I dont hear "whores" at all, even while listening for it.  I think they can sue (or counter sue) for making false claims.



Pretty much this. It makes me never want to buy a hallmark card. I can't stand it when pussies let themselves be pushed around by bigger pussies. 

Does anyone in the country have balls anymore when it comes to race?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously, they should laugh and politely say it does not say whores.  "well it sounds like it"  Ok, buy a hearing aid or blame god for giving you big noses instead of big ears.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Pretty much this. It makes me never want to buy a hallmark card. I can't stand it when pussies let themselves be pushed around by bigger pussies.
> 
> Does anyone in the country have balls anymore when it comes to race?


Everyone in Internet Land has the balls of a brontosaurus, but I think after they get done chuckling online they suddenly feel guilty when faced with it in reality so they over-react in the opposite direction trying to balance it out....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Seriously, they should laugh and politely say it does not say whores.  "well it sounds like it"  Ok, buy a hearing aid or blame god for giving you big noses instead of big ears.



Exactly this. What people perceive and what is the truth can be totally different, and they're entirely to blame for their own perception.

This whole thing reminds me of that Judas Priest thing:






YouTube Video











People will hear what they wanna hear, and you can't blame hallmark for having retarded ears.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Part of me agrees with that, but it's a _greeting card_ company.
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy, right?
> 
> There's no room for ticking people off or feeding public discontent. I can see that they'd choose to wipe that card out of their inventory and be sensitive to the concerns of their customers however unfounded they might seem to some.



But in the process they offended me


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 15, 2010)

neilpearson said:


> but in the process they offended me



+1


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> But in the process they offended me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, however it's easier to defend

We wiped out the inventory because some of our customers thought the cards all said a foul word and that offended them

than to defend

We kept that card in stock because although some of our customers thought the cards all said a foul word and that  offended them, well, it would have offended our customers who thought _those _customers were being unreasonable jerks to ask that the card be removed from our inventory.



I believe it's stupid from top to bottom. It's a card. 
 





*Edit:* I guess it will all depend on which group has the most buying power. Hallmark, I suspect, will side with the people who spend the most money.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Agreed, however it's easier to defend
> 
> We wiped out the inventory because some of our customers thought the cards all said a foul word and that offended them
> 
> ...



stupid irony is not meant to be responded to seriously.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)

^Dammit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember another that got pulled for a similiar reason. It was a graduation card that said "you deserve a parade for graduating" ....or something. It was a music card and when you opened it the presidential theme song played and there was a picture of a large ape being pulled along on a cart.

It was labled as being anti-black/Obama and yanked. My buddy bought one right as they were pulling them off the shelves.


----------



## Light Weight (Jun 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Apparently, someone has forgotten what real racism is.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking morons.  I've said it before, I'll say it again: No one tries harder to keep racism alive like blacks do.



Looking in from another country, i couldnt agree more with your statement.
America, you have a black president, its time to stop being so sensitive.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2010)

Light Weight said:


> Looking in from another country, i couldnt agree more with your statement.
> America, you have a black president, its time to stop being so sensitive.


He's not black, he's caramel at best.....


----------



## SYN (Jun 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Exactly this. What people perceive and what is the truth can be totally different, and they're entirely to blame for their own perception.
> 
> This whole thing reminds me of that Judas Priest thing:
> 
> ...



What is so racist about peppermints?


----------



## SYN (Jun 19, 2010)

YouTube Video









 

1:12 it sounds like he says niggers.  Of course any half sane person should be able to figure out that's not what he's saying.  I don't understand why when these people freak about something it's always something completely retarded like a hallmark card, and it never makes any sense to normal thinking folk.  But it's okay to them for their to be a bunch of black rappers yelling nigger every other word.  If we're gonna get in trouble for saying it then they shouldn't be able to either.  Bunch of little bitches.


----------



## SYN (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought we had a "that's racist" thread?






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

SYN said:


> I thought we had a "that's racist" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was racist because he is a ni... I mean black? Whatever. Go to South Texas and there is cotton everywhere.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 9, 2010)

Since when did Hallmark, decide to become one that brings forth slang and rude language to sell cards.  Their CEO needs to lose his or her job.

Sick, and sad world we live in, and to have to hear such language and to sell cards, especially to kids...WTF!




its gotta be a freakin joke


----------



## troubador (Oct 9, 2010)

I think people who are always looking to play the role of the victim or oppressed usually end up in a self-fulling prophecy. What kind of value do you assume of a person or group who devotes that much time to something so small.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

SYN said:


> I thought we had a "that's racist" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i think maybe the school wanted to show how rough it was back then compared to now.. I think.. they went about it the wrong way on a side note that some funny shit..i think the guy is making it more entertaining
by the way he's telling it..just a thought


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2010)

vortrit said:


> It was racist because he is a ni... I mean black? Whatever. Go to South Texas and there is cotton everywhere.


Around Brian/College Station where Texas A&M is we used to pass through several fields full of cotton, one time I was taking 2 of my black friends to the mall and we stopped to pick some cotton....for a joke I was standing over them with a piece of rope like a whip and they would hunch over to pick cotton everytime a car would come by, I would whip them and then turn to give a dirty look at the car.....then we would start cracking up after it had gone by.....


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Hallmark Yanks Card After Complaints of Slur Against Black Women



i'm just gonna say that I'm proud to be Irish!!!


----------



## SYN (Oct 9, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> i think maybe the school wanted to show how rough it was back then compared to now.. I think.. they went about it the wrong way on a side note that some funny shit..i think the guy is making it more entertaining
> by the way he's telling it..just a thought




I don't know, I just thought it was a funny little story and stuck it in the first 'racist' thread I could find.   



It's kind of stupid that his mother made such a big deal out of it though because like he said, the kids had no clue there was anything 'racial' about having a bunch of black kids go pick cotton.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2010)

SYN said:


> I don't know, I just thought it was a funny little story and stuck it in the first 'racist' thread I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of stupid that his mother made such a big deal out of it though because like he said, the kids had no clue there was anything 'racial' about having a bunch of black kids go pick cotton.


It's all older generations that keep the hate alive, kids in school get along with each other so well no matter what color...I was colorblind when I was in Elementary school, I didn't realize people thought there was such a difference just because of skin shades until I was in 6th grade and I brought my best friend home and my hick aunt and uncle were visiting and he asked who the "little nigger boy" I was hanging out with was, I looked him straight in the eye and said "he's my best friend, his name is Michael and he's just a boy like me...".


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

SYN said:


> I don't know, I just thought it was a funny little story and stuck it in the first 'racist' thread I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of stupid that his mother made such a big deal out of it though because like he said, the kids had no clue there was anything 'racial' about having a bunch of black kids go pick cotton.


 
Alot of black are that way even though nothing (racist really happen to them).
one time years ago a black girl got mad at the place i worked beacuse they want her to do work that the other people Do..she as hired to do the work told so ..


----------

